# Soaking



## myhi77 (May 15, 2016)

I don't really understand how soaking helps with hydrating? Are their shells able to soak in water? I ask because my older tortoise has began to develop small fissures (or cracks) on his shell. I have gathered from the forums here soaking will help so I have been doing that. I just don't understand how soaking gets the water into the tortoise. Maybe someone can explain the process, or offer a link I can check out. Thanks so much.


----------



## Tom (May 15, 2016)

1. They can drink it.
2. They absorb water through their cloaca.
3. Some people think they can absorb water throughout their skin. I've seen no "scientific" proof of this, but its possible.
4. Water is channeled into their mouths by the scales on their heads. This is true of many reptiles.
5. Soaking also helps move things along in their intestinal tract, and sometimes this stimulates more eating and drinking, which adds to their over all hydration.
6. Even if they don't drink and don't need the water at this moment, soaking does no harm and its good for their carapace too.


----------



## myhi77 (May 16, 2016)

Thank you Tom that is very informative. Do you know if the fissures might eventually close up?


----------



## TortoiseWarrior (May 16, 2016)

Let's say its a hot summer day. Like 105 degrees outside and you have no ac. But there's a swimming pool across the street.
Option one stay hot, surely you will be searching for some water to drink. Hot and dehydrating, slowly but surely.
Option two, hit that pool. You're not gonna drink the water but its gonna feel good. It's gonna help keep you cool and hydrated..
The longer you stay in the pool the cooler you become. You might not even want that glass of water til supper.
For tortoises that's how they get their hydration. Their deal with nature has them absorb water all the ways Tom said plus who knows what we don't know yet. Its been working for me, I notice if I don't soak and keep up with humidity my torts will get dry skin around their neck and peel around their neck and feet. Tortoises have more than one way to absorb water, like there's more than one way to skin a cat. Its like being in water for an hour coming out wrinkled,its gotta have some effect to moisten you up. I like putting water on the shell. It looks like it does the shell good. Glossy, shiny and good for growth.


----------



## Yvonne G (May 16, 2016)

Can we see pictures of the fissures that worry you?


----------



## Tom (May 16, 2016)

myhi77 said:


> Thank you Tom that is very informative. Do you know if the fissures might eventually close up?



I'd have to see what you are talking about to answer that. Can you post a plc?


----------



## myhi77 (May 16, 2016)

Tom said:


> I'd have to see what you are talking about to answer that. Can you post a plc?



Here are a couple pictures of his shell. The cracks began at the end of last summer, they are more noticeable this year. His shell has always been very smooth. I'm not sure if I should even be concerned. Thank you for your opinion.


----------



## myhi77 (May 16, 2016)




----------



## Sara G. (May 16, 2016)

I'm having a hard time figuring out if that was caused by a lack of humidity as a baby, or if that was an initial secure deformity when the tort hatched.
Hmmm. I'd love to hear what other members have to say about it.


----------



## Sara G. (May 16, 2016)

Wait, the second group of pics you posted, is that from the same tortoise?


----------



## TortoiseWarrior (May 16, 2016)

Nice looking tortoise.


----------



## Sara G. (May 16, 2016)

Oops! My mistake. Different users, different tortoises.
Oh dear. Now I feel silly!


----------



## myhi77 (May 16, 2016)

I'm myhi77 I started the thread and I posted the 2nd set. I'm not sure about the first set.


----------



## myhi77 (May 16, 2016)

No worries


----------



## Sara G. (May 16, 2016)

Yep. I see now. Thank you! Sometimes I'm a bit thick. 

I'm still curious to know how that happened. Looks like as cute deformity from hatchling/incubating times.
Interesting to see that two users have sulcatas with the same shell issues too.


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen (May 16, 2016)

Sara G. said:


> Oops! My mistake. Different users, different tortoises.
> Oh dear. Now I feel silly!


I was thinking the same scrolling through the thread until i saw your post of confusion. Lol thanks for clearing it up !


----------



## myhi77 (May 16, 2016)

@Sara G. You're not thick at all. I got confused too. I thought I posted my pictures in the wrong thread. 

Still, anyone with an opinion on his cracks would be appreciated.


----------



## Tom (May 17, 2016)

myhi77 said:


> Here are a couple pictures of his shell. The cracks began at the end of last summer, they are more noticeable this year. His shell has always been very smooth. I'm not sure if I should even be concerned. Thank you for your opinion.



That area is where new growth comes from. If it is too dry during times of new growth the scute will form a notch, or shelf, like that. When they are older and slower growing, the effect is usually not as noticeable. More frequent soaking, and spraying the shell with water all summer long should help that.


----------



## myhi77 (May 17, 2016)

Thank you Tom. I can handle that, and will continue to soak him.


----------



## myhi77 (May 17, 2016)

TortoiseWarrior said:


> Let's say its a hot summer day. Like 105 degrees outside and you have no ac. But there's a swimming pool across the street.
> Option one stay hot, surely you will be searching for some water to drink. Hot and dehydrating, slowly but surely.
> Option two, hit that pool. You're not gonna drink the water but its gonna feel good. It's gonna help keep you cool and hydrated..
> The longer you stay in the pool the cooler you become. You might not even want that glass of water til supper.
> For tortoises that's how they get their hydration. Their deal with nature has them absorb water all the ways Tom said plus who knows what we don't know yet. Its been working for me, I notice if I don't soak and keep up with humidity my torts will get dry skin around their neck and peel around their neck and feet. Tortoises have more than one way to absorb water, like there's more than one way to skin a cat. Its like being in water for an hour coming out wrinkled,its gotta have some effect to moisten you up. I like putting water on the shell. It looks like it does the shell good. Glossy, shiny and good for growth.



Thanks so much. This is very helpful and I appreciate you taking the time to respond.


----------

